# Help with bleach treatment



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have 65G( 260l) with the dimensions 48*18*18 inch(120*45*45cm).
Light is 4*36W Osram daylight and 1*40W Aqua-Glo(the first fluorescent bulb)
Filtration:Eheim 2215; Aqua EL Fan1
CO2: DIY 2*2.5l bottles
Substrate: Top soil (5cm) gravel with sand (i'll chenge it in a couple of days)

Plants:
Althenathera reineckii(I THINK)
Anubias barteri var nana
Bacomba caroliniana
Egeria densa
Cabomba caroliniana
cabomba aquatica
Nymphea lotus var rumbra
Ceratophyllum demersum
Cryptocoryne crispatula
Cryptocoryne wendti
Cryptocoryne petchi
echinodorus bleheri
hygrophila corybosa
hygrophila polysperma
hgrophila polysperma sunset
hygrophila angustifolia
ludwigia repens
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Myriophyllum 
Marsilea sp.
vesicularia dubyana
microsorium pteropus

I also grow green spot algae, red algae and hair algae( they are very easy to grow especialy when you have a rich top soil in the aquarium.

So i tried algacid and didn't work, i tried to made nutrient deplition but it didn't work. You must wonder why i gave the abouve list with plants.
It's because i'll break my aquarium down and i'll put every plant in bleach.Do you see any of the above plants that can't resist bleach or for how long can they resist bleach?

I'll do it on tuesday so hurry with replies


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your delicate finely pinnate leaf plants will not with stand bleaching like: Cabomba carolina, Cabomba aquatica & Myriophyllum aquaticum. If needed here is a link for plant dips.

You need to find out what is causing your algae problem. If you post your tank setup info and water parameters we can help you out, so the algae does not come back.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The idea of the bleach treatment is to treat the bare root plant enough to kill the hair algae on it (but not kill the plant) and them move the plant into a tank that is free of hair algae. The plant will be somewhat damaged, but will recover, if given good care. It is a waste of time to pull the plants out of a tank, treat them, and put them back. The hair algae will be back on them or will be covering them over very soon. I don't think that pouring bleach in the tank and then changing the water before the plants get killed will work. Very likely, if the plants don't get killed, some of the hair algae will survive in some protected cranny.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, you need to find out what is causing your algae problem. Bleaching may or may not kill off existing algae (and may or may not harm your plants) but it doesn't solve the problem...

More info on your tank parameters, especially fertilization dosing is needed.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*treated them*

Of course the plan is to get out all the water substrate and fishes out of the aquarium.

I can't say much about the water because here the tests are very expensive. All i can say is that i have under 0.1ppm nitrates(NO2).
The water is still cloudy but the plants look well( anyway i had to many species of plants)

I now have an aquarium with RUGF and 5cm of regular gravel

A funny thing is that i observed that the hair lagae turned purple ( under natural sun light) they weren't beore i bleached them.

Purple- the color of dead algae


----------

